# Eagle Owl in Clifton



## Paul Russell (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone seen it?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/blog/2008/oct/10/wildlife-conservation

"the world's largest owl species, weighing in at over 4kg, with a wingspan of up to two metres "


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 12, 2008)

Well cool - I live in easton so I doubt I will see it in my own hood - unless it is a really hard owl that is packing heat. lol.


----------



## Geri (Oct 12, 2008)

No, I don't go to Clifton very often though.

Zaskar, I thought you lived in Eastville. Of course, it's not as "street" as Easton.


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah, caught me fibbing - I do indeed live in eastvile  - but not the semi detached bit - the terraced bit - hence my subterfuge.


----------



## hermitical (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm out that way at about 5am tomorrow, I'll keep 'em peeled


----------



## JTG (Oct 14, 2008)

Last time I went to Clifton I saw penguins and lions


----------



## geekpenguin (Oct 14, 2008)

Haven't seen it personally, but my ex-bf has got pictures he's taken of it on his flickr, so I've seen it on there . It looks pretty.


----------

